# alternative zu netmeeting



## reko (9. Juni 2003)

hallo an alle,

ich hab irgendwie probleme mit netmeeting und suche daher eine alternative....
ich hab mich schon durch die anderen posts gewühlt.....aber nichts gefunden.....

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## lohokla (9. Juni 2003)

Sowas findet man doch sicherlich zu Haufe unter google.de
Ausserdem was genau suchst du von Netmeeting - Internet-Telefon, Remote-access, chat,...?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von reko _
> *hallo an alle,
> 
> ich hab irgendwie probleme mit netmeeting und suche daher eine alternative....
> ...



Du hast nicht nur Probleme mit Netmeeting, sondern auch mit der Netiquette. Bitte gewöhne Dir bei uns Groß- , Kleinschreibung an, Du hilfst damit jedem potentiellen User, der bereit ist dein Posting zu lesen und Dir zu helfen.

Danke!

Was möchtest Du mit der Alternative machen? Telefonie, Videokonferenz oder was?


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Juni 2003)

moin


Ich hab die frage hier auch schon mal gestellt. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion!

Ich benutze "iVisit" das Programm bietet Videochat, Voicechat, Textchat, ...


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## sam (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von umbrasaxum _
> *Ich benutze "iVisit" das Programm bietet Videochat, Voicechat, Textchat, ...*


...und ein paar Adult-Channels  
oder war das ein anderes Programm?


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Juni 2003)

moin


@sam
Da spricht der Kenner!
Ne menge Channels sind auch mit dabei hab ich mir aber noch nie angeguckt. Brauch man auch nicht, da man sich die per Eingabe der IP zu jemanden connecten kann.


----------

